
European Court of Justice: Cookies Need Active Consent (FR, DE; no EN?) - tannhaeuser
http://curia.europa.eu/juris/document/document.jsf?text=&docid=218462&pageIndex=0&doclang=FR&mode=req&dir=&occ=first&part=1&cid=1439205
======
beojan
Here, English:
[http://curia.europa.eu/juris/document/document.jsf?text=&doc...](http://curia.europa.eu/juris/document/document.jsf?text=&docid=218462&pageIndex=0&doclang=EN&mode=req&dir=&occ=first&part=1&cid=1439205)

~~~
tannhaeuser
Thanks. Unfortunately, I can't edit the story link to point to the English
language version.

~~~
elkos
hopefully the admins maybe able to fix that

